

Ask HN: Is this a new HN feature? - aitoehigie

I suddenly discovered that I can browse more than 400 submitted articles here on HN as against the previous 200 - 300. Is this a new feature? or is it tied to karma score?
======
jamesbressi
I believe it is a new feature along with some other subtle things like your
profile (if you happened to look at it recently).

------
wmf
It's probably a new feature; pg has been optimizing the code to make /threads
and /saved much faster.

